# petit cul



## therealradish

Ciao,
so che è una frase volgare, ma qualcuno dirmi come intendere "petit cul" in questo contesto? Marito e moglie litigano perché gli assistenti sociali vorrebbero togliere loro i tre figli. Il marito rimprovera alla moglie di aver passato un week-end con "un amico" lasciando i figli a casa.

"Tu veux que je te dise, tu ne pense plus qu’à toi, ta petite vie, ton petit cul, c’est toi qui nous fout dans la merde, tu fais chier avec ton petit cul."

Grazie


----------



## sterrenzio

Ecco il mio volgarissimo tentativo:

"Sai che ti dico, che tu pensi solo a te stesso, alla tua vituccia, alle tue stronzatine, sei tu che ci metti nella merda, fai cagare, tu e le tue stronzate insignificanti."

Ho pensato che "petit cul" possa essere inteso come qualcosa che appartiene al marito e a cui lui tiene egoisticamente, benché di nessunissima importanza, ecco perché ho tentato di tradurlo prima con _stronzatine_ e poi con _stronzate insignificanti_...

...Ma aspettiamo i francofoni!

;-)


----------



## Aoyama

"Petit cul" = ici, _aspect physique_ et par là, _aspect érotique ..._ Se faire belle, se maquiller, faire des efforts pour séduire .


----------



## sterrenzio

Scusami realradish, leggendo la risposta di aoyama mi rendo conto di avere frainteso completamente il contesto!
Dimentica la mia risposta :-(


----------



## Aoyama

On peut aussi _extrapoler_ : ton petit cul = tu te crois belle .


----------



## Corsicum

En essayant une autre formulation, dans ce contexte, j’obtiens : 
_"Tu veux que je te dise, tu ne pense plus qu’à toi, ta petite vie, tes petites fesses de jeunette (et ta jouissance égoïste), c’est toi qui nous fout dans la merde, tu fais chier avec tes petites fesses de jeunette (et ta jouissance égoïste)."_


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, 





> _jouissance égoïste_


rend aussi la chose ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec Ao (salut ! )... 
« Ton petit cul » ici aurait très bien pu être remplacé par « ta pomme », ou encore « ta petite personne ». Aucun aspect érotique a priori à mon sens, seul l'aspect égoïste est à garder.


----------



## Aoyama

> « Ton petit cul » ici aurait très bien pu être remplacé par « ta pomme », ou encore « ta petite personne ». Aucun aspect érotique a priori à mon sens, seul l'aspect égoïste est à garder.


Ca peut être le cas, mais je pense quand même que l'utilisation de "petit cul" (que l'on emploierait pas pour un homme, à moins que ...) revêt une connotation sexuelle ou érotique.


----------



## Corsicum

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Aucun aspect érotique a priori à mon sens, seul l'aspect égoïste est à garder.


Salut Karine.

C’est délicat, oui d’accord pour égoïsme mais il faut le préciser, c’est un égoïsme très nettement orienté au dessous de la ceinture pour deux raisons :
- Pour attirer la convoitise de l’homme..
- Pour en faire un usage égoïste à tous les sens du terme, n’oublions pas le contexte …tout le WE, ce n’est pas un usage platonique à dose homéopathique !

Une tentative de traduction en Italien : Il me semble que «_ culetto_ » pourrait bien correspondre à «_ petit cul_ »…mais je n’ai pas une bonne pratique de ce compliment en Italien…je ne sais pas si « _culuciu_ » serait toléré ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais où dans le contexte y-a-t-il une connotation sexuelle ? Ne peut-on passer tout un week-end avec un ami mâle sans sexe ? 
Vous m'épatez, les gars...


----------



## matoupaschat

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec Ao (salut ! )...
> « Ton petit cul » ici aurait très bien pu être remplacé par « ta pomme », ou encore « ta petite personne ». Aucun aspect érotique a priori à mon sens, seul l'aspect égoïste est à garder.


 
Oui et non . On ne peut jamais savoir exactement ce qu'un autre a voulu dire (Parfois c'est déjà difficile de savoir si ce qu'on a dit soi-même correspond à ce qu'on a voulu dire) . Alors, mieux vaut traduire au "plus large" .



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais où dans le contexte y-a-t-il une connotation sexuelle ?
> Même chose : p't être bien qu'oui, p't être bien qu'non . Vai a saperlo !
> Ne peut-on passer tout un week-end avec un ami mâle sans sexe ?  Si,... mais pas deux, je crois
> Vous m'épatez, les gars...


 
Io direi come Sterenzio, ma userei forse "cazzate" almeno alla fine, perché è più ambiguo .


----------



## Corsicum

_"Un amico"_
Je crois bien que _amico_ en Italien dans ce contexte signifie _amant _surtout si il y a des guillemets .
Mais si on admet que c’est un simple ami, la situation serait alors plus grave.
L’égoïsme de nature physiologique sexuel et organique interfère moins avec l’affectif des enfants.
L’égoïsme de nature affective me semble plus grave, laisser tomber ses enfants pour un simple besoin amical, cela ne se fait pas. 

ps : *matoupaschat ..*Je n'avais pas lu ton message avant de poster.


----------

